# After effects of a HSG



## chelseawalkgirl (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi there,
Brand new to fertility friends, and looking for some friendly advice with regards to an issue that I had yesterday.

I had my HSG test several weeks ago, got the ok then and there that my tubes were fine, along with an ultrasound.
I unfortunately started my period late Sunday, worst feeling in the world when you have been trying for over a year. Anyway yesterday on day 4 of my period I experienced several blood clots, so much so that I got frightened that I was having a miscarriage, or that something was wrong. After visiting the out of hours GP they confirmed that all was fine, I was not pregnant, and that it is just one of the abnormalities of a period.

Has anyone ever experienced heavy clotting during the first period after a HSG exam? the reason I ask is that I'm like clockwork with my periods and know how heavy and light the days of my period will be, this has thrown it completely out the window, and my mother believes (she is a nurse) that this may well be down to the HSG, 'all that prodding around is bound to cause havoc'!
or is it just a case that my body is changing?
What I'm really worried about is that this irregularity could be down to a sign of early menopause, which unfortunately runs on my fathers side of the family.

Perhaps, as my husband says I am worrying too much, but to ease this I thought I would reach out there to see if anyone else has experienced something similar.

Many thanks


----------

